# Schnittpunkt zweier Linien



## mina_ (27. November 2007)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage.
Kann ich in Java den Schnittpunkt zweier Linien herausbekommen?  Ich hab die Funktion intersectsLine gefunden, aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Damit kann man aber glaub ich auch nur prüfen, ob sich zwei Linien schneiden und nicht den Schnittpunkt berechnen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das lösen könnte?

LG, mina_


----------



## matdacat (27. November 2007)

Mit ein bisschen analytischer Geometrie sollte das möglich sein ;-) In welcher Form hast Du die Geraden denn gegeben? Mit dieser Info kann Dir geholfen werden.


----------



## mina_ (27. November 2007)

Oh Mathe. Ist schon so lang her =).
Ich hoffe ich kann deine Frage beantworten. Also ich hab zwei Linien mit Line2D erstellt und Zufallswerte als Start- und Endpunkt genommen. Und jetzt will ich gucken ob und wo die beiden sich schneiden. Ich hab das jetzt mal mit dieser intersectsLine-Funktion ausprobiert. Das ganze Funktioniert zwar und zeigt mir jetzt an ob die Linien sich schneiden, aber WO sie sich schneiden weiß ich trotzdem nicht. Wie löse ich das ganze denn am besten mathematisch? Muss ich aus den Linien erst Funktionen machen und dann gleichsetzen? Oder gehts auch einfacher? =)

mina_


----------



## matdacat (27. November 2007)

Du hast also Start- und Endpunkte der Linien. Daraus lassen sich dann ja die Parameter k und d einer Geradengleichung ableiten (y = k*x + d). Und wenn ich auf die Schnelle richtig gerechnet habe, schneiden die beiden Geraden sich bei x = (d2-d1)/(k1-k2)


----------



## mina_ (27. November 2007)

Ah danke! Das hat mir sehr viel weiter geholfen .


----------



## casses rector (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Wie sieht das ganze denn aus, wenn ich durch 3 Punkte eine Ebene und durch 2 Punkte eien Gerade gegeben habe? Ist es hier auch möglich den Schnittpunkt mittels Java zu berechnen?
Gruß Karsten


----------



## kaMii (18. Dezember 2007)

Das ganze ist wie auch schon die vorherige Frage, ein mathematisches Problem.
 schnittpunkt + gerade + ebene
Erster Treffer:
http://sites.inka.de/picasso/Stein/proje.htm

Gruss Ben


----------



## casses rector (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja, mathematisch habe ich auch eigentlich keine Probleme. Es liegt eher an der Programmierung .. ich habe in Java 3 punkte einer Ebene und 2 Punkte einer Geraden.. damit kann ich ja dann zwei Paramtergleichungen aufstellen. Um den Schnittpunkt zu bestimmen setzt man diese gleich und wenn man was für r, s und t rausbekommt kann man das einsetzen und hat den Schnittpunkt. Nur wie bringe ich Java jetzt bei, nach r, s und t aufzulösen? Gauß-Verfahren? Oder geht das ganze auch irgendwie einfacher? 

Gruß Karsten


----------

